# Construction Work



## ambercrombie (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi,

I am considering a relocation to Thailand and was wondering if anyone had any contacts for Construction work.

Many Thanks

Ambercrombie


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

Many occupations are ruled out for foreigners.

Please refer to thread: Employment: Restricted occupations for foreigners

You'll note from the list:


> Prescribing works relating to occupation and profession in which an alien is prohibited to engage
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

There are good builders to be found everywhere as are cowboy builders. You want to get here first and see the guys face to face.Plenty of horror stories out there.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi again - realise now I may have misunderstood your post - I read it that you were coming here looking for a job _*in*_ construction. Or not?



.


----------



## ambercrombie (Dec 5, 2012)

I am a Project Manager looking for work in large scale construction projects- I don't think your roof is quite what i am looking for!!!


----------



## nbiaboy (Mar 21, 2013)

ambercrombie said:


> I am a Project Manager looking for work in large scale construction projects- I don't think your roof is quite what i am looking for!!!


As I said, where do you want to be? If your interested in the islands in the south send me your email address and we can talk.


----------

